# << 180 gallon.



## kali (May 8, 2009)

i got this tank used a while back .but i was to busy so made this project a really slow one . just got the stand done not so long ago .the whole project was made for my frontosa ( african cichlids) but then when i saw the plant tank at my LFS ..i just fell in love with it and here i am ..setting my 1st ever plants tank ,i know it not much of it now but i'll post as the project goes
special thank to alot of member here who help me out alot ,answer alot of my Q"S 
:wink:
the tank








the stand DIY
























tank on stand with substrate ( about time LOL)








my DIY reactor not done yet 








my co2








filter by 2x fx5








light will be this light ..i'll be making the switch T5 to my 210 cichlids tank ( cichlids doesn't need this light ..T5 should be good for them ,and this 380W pc light will be in the plants tank


----------



## chunkylover817 (Apr 25, 2008)

whoa u got some nice big tanks, wut are ya going to use in this planted tank?lol 2 fx5s?!!!


----------



## itstony (Jan 11, 2009)

thats a beautiful cichlid tank! what substrate are you using for the 180?


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

chunkylover817 said:


> whoa u got some nice big tanks, wut are ya going to use in this planted tank?lol 2 fx5s?!!!


thank you ...yes the plant tank is run with 2 fx5.!! 



itstony said:


> thats a beautiful cichlid tank! what substrate are you using for the 180?


thanks the substrate in the 180 is flouri red and black mix with 2 bag of ecocomplete on top ..


----------



## steelcitysfinest (May 4, 2009)

Hey kali, i was wondering what type of Co2 set-up you have purchased. I got my fist planted tank (180 gal too) up and running and i was still a lil fuzzy on which Co2 set-up to go with. Im also using a FX5 and a 970 gph sump. Also what type of media are you going to fill the 3 FX5 trays with!?!? Thanks and good luck!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

This should be a great journal. I have always loved 180's


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

steelcitysfinest said:


> Hey kali, i was wondering what type of Co2 set-up you have purchased. I got my fist planted tank (180 gal too) up and running and i was still a lil fuzzy on which Co2 set-up to go with. Im also using a FX5 and a 970 gph sump. Also what type of media are you going to fill the 3 FX5 trays with!?!? Thanks and good luck!


hey ..i cant tell you anything about the co2 system because i dont know much about it too .i got that from a member on this forum ..and all the tray on both of my fx5 stock with bio.max ..i was never a friends with pre filter media or carbon..


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

look what been waiting for me at home today..thanks to the UPS 








notting else had done to the tank ..this weeken hopefully i get some free time , i'll do plumbing for the reactor and the UV ( flow by the FX 5 with the T)


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

wow, that cichlid tank is awesome! it almost looks like a SW tank. stupid question, but thats not this tank, right? its the 210g you mentioned?

180's seem like theyd be a really fun challenge to aquascape, good luck!


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

demosthenes said:


> wow, that cichlid tank is awesome! it almost looks like a SW tank. stupid question, but thats not this tank, right? its the 210g you mentioned?
> 
> 180's seem like theyd be a really fun challenge to aquascape, good luck!


thanks ..yep the cichlids tank is 210G and the plant tank is 180G ...yep you're so right is really hard to make up my mind on aquascape ..i do need alot of luck


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks like you're doing it all! 2 large tanks! That's gonna be fun!


----------



## ball3r (Mar 12, 2009)

wow i love ur fish good job


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

done a lil something to the plumbing and reactor tonight.here's some pic 
reactor close up








fx5 plumbing








UV








the work tonight








i wish i can just done already  ..work ,family, man i hope this will be my last tank.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Last tank? HA!


----------



## Spork (Apr 27, 2009)

Im with FSM, there is no way, ever that it would be a last tank unless you drown in it (but that would be a happy death), or it fell on you (semi happy death).


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

Spork said:


> Im with FSM, there is no way, ever that it would be a last tank unless you drown in it (but that would be a happy death), or it fell on you (semi happy death).


 this comment is so funny ..i hope none of the above will ever happen to me .but yea i do know what you guys mean..! starting out with my 75G then 210G then 90G and now sold the 75G and got the 180G not to mention couple of 20L and three 10G laying around


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

this is gonna be cool--such a huge tank.

do you have any particular inclinations yet in terms of fish stocking and plant selection? you could get lots of really cool stuff in such a spacious tank.


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> this is gonna be cool--such a huge tank.
> 
> do you have any particular inclinations yet in terms of fish stocking and plant selection? you could get lots of really cool stuff in such a spacious tank.


i want to do 12 discuss and some tetra cardinal , plants i got no ideal ..


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

kali said:


> look what been waiting for me at home today..thanks to the UPS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why have a wiper on a UV unit?
Never understood this one.........nothing will grow on the tube inside........

Think about it..........what do UV's do?
Kill bacteria and anything else and destroy DNA.

Nothing is going to grow in there...........

The UV is good for planted tanks for one thing: Green water, after which, they are not needed. You might need it 1x, if that.

I keep a hang on unit for any tank issues, but you might add that to the Rift tank instead.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

plantbrain said:


> Why have a wiper on a UV unit?
> Never understood this one.........nothing will grow on the tube inside........
> 
> Think about it..........what do UV's do?
> ...


never thought about it like that i always thought the wiper will come in handy somedays .too late now .. the rift tank already got a gamma 25W HOT with the utility maxjet pump ( ran 24/7). i could do the gamma for both tank if need but i was read alot of people here got problem with the FX5 + reactor ( fx5 too much flow ) thats why i want to get this UV so i can do the T for both reactor and UV.


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

done with the reactor and all the plumbing








got some of the wood ...soaking now


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Kali,
I'm happy you started a journal...I can't wait to see this progress!!!
NICE manzanita!


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

Coltonorr said:


> Kali,
> I'm happy you started a journal...I can't wait to see this progress!!!
> NICE manzanita!


 yep , thanks bro ...will be in touch with you real soon , just got some stuff from GLA today, cant wait to get home and do some more with the tank


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That is a nice cichlid tank. I can only imagine how nice your planted tank will end up looking.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Like how you spread all the manzanitas on your love seat. If you are married, must say that your better half is pretty supportive. My wife already had enough of my hobby. The last thing she'll tolerate is if I start expanding my aquarium work area to the furnitures


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> That is a nice cichlid tank. I can only imagine how nice your planted tank will end up looking.


 thanks for your kind of words..


malaybiswas said:


> Like how you spread all the manzanitas on your love seat. If you are married, must say that your better half is pretty supportive. My wife already had enough of my hobby. The last thing she'll tolerate is if I start expanding my aquarium work area to the furnitures


the reason all the wood on the couch because we trying to remodeling the living rooms now , yep my wife been had enough of my b/s too ,but we just got a lil kid , thats why she so busy with her and she dont blah blah about this 180G yet ,i always told her that no more spending money on the fish tank but end up spend a bunch ,hope one day she wont tell me " its me or the fish"'


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Great looking tank.. can't wait to see it up and running!
Love the cichlid tank also.. someday when i convince my parents to let me get another aquarium, I'm so going to make it a cichlid tank.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

kali said:


> thanks for your kind of words..
> 
> the reason all the wood on the couch because we trying to remodeling the living rooms now , yep my wife been had enough of my b/s too ,but we just got a lil kid , thats why she so busy with her and she dont blah blah about this 180G yet ,i always told her that no more spending money on the fish tank but end up spend a bunch ,hope one day she wont tell me " its me or the fish"'


Just watch your step because when you start setting up tanks the size of yours you have to remember they're about the perfect size to bury you in out in the backyard...lol

Looks like you're off to a good start. roud:


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

jinx© said:


> Just watch your step because when you start setting up tanks the size of yours you have to remember they're about the perfect size to bury you in out in the backyard...lol
> 
> Looks like you're off to a good start. roud:


 lol this's my 2nd bigger tank ..my bigger tank is 210G .:thumbsup:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow, no wonder your wife is making you get rid of the driftwood in the S&S. :hihi: 210 gallons? I am impressed. Any more updates?


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

I would love to have a cichlid tank that big, i want to start one so bad.... you should still put the frontosa in the planted,see how it does atleast. they are awesome fish.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, thats a huge tank! its gonna look awesome though!


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Wow, no wonder your wife is making you get rid of the driftwood in the S&S. :hihi: 210 gallons? I am impressed. Any more updates?


210G?? no way in hell . i'll get rip of her before the 210G lol ...none new yet as i only free on the weeken .will do some more on it tonight



vtkid said:


> I would love to have a cichlid tank that big, i want to start one so bad.... you should still put the frontosa in the planted,see how it does atleast. they are awesome fish.


thanks, i'm tired of african cichlids , i want to try discuss and some schooling fish to see how i like it , the only frontosa that i like is moba but they're pricey and getting way too big for plants tank



monkeyruler90 said:


> wow, thats a huge tank! its gonna look awesome though!


thank man


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

update: finally got everythings going full speed ( minus the co2) the come and find out the reactor is leak on the bottom 
any idea how to make this end tight?
















obvioulys the teflon tape doesn't work cause thats what i did


----------



## Jdub777 (Jan 31, 2009)

Teflon tape will work, you just need to put more on, so that the threads fit tight.And make sure you don't go against the thread when wrapping the tape, or it will come off inside the fitting. I can't wait to see what you do with this. Keep us updated.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome manzy!


----------



## plantman119 (Jun 7, 2009)

You could try blue locktite. IDK if it will stick on PVC but it should keep it from unscrewing.


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

oh thanks guys , this problem had been take care of , no more leak . i bought another thread and re-do


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

hey guys ..just done a lil bit of aquascape . please dont LOL . tell me what to improve.this's my 1st tried and only 1/3 of the tank , the other wood is still soak 
























i know my rock work is suck ..


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

The wood is kinda small imo.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Kali, 
I like it! Are you planning on leaving the right side of the tank open?


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

hey drew
no that just 1/3 of the tank ...got a whole lot more wood but it soaking now ,


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

I really like the driftwood "structure" you have built. Nice job. Missing the cichlids yet??


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

> no that just 1/3 of the tank ...got a whole lot more wood but it soaking now ,


actually, i think if you move the whole pile over about 6-7" to the left, it'll be just about perfect. it might get to looking cluttered if you add a lot more. that's just an old punks opinion though... lol

is that a reef behind you?

EDit - you know... now that i've looked at it a bit, it might look pretty cool if you ditch those rocks and replace them w/ some crypts(you'd have to let them get really big though - just a thought.)

what plants are you planning on?


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

the driftwood looks good, the gray rock is out of place though.


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

oldpunk78 said:


> is that a reef behind you?


Wow, that is perceptive.

This tank already looks good. Great stand, and judging by your cichlid tank this is going to be a great tank.

I like the layout and am excited about seeing the right side. You seem like you have a good eye for this type of thing.

P.S. it is a long weekend and a good time to get some work done and post pictures.


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

here's some new pic ...algee falling inlove with my tank . 


























and just a up close on my other toy ( that wanna be reef)


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

If you paint the outputs from the canister black they won't be nearly as noticeable.


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

FSM said:


> If you paint the outputs from the canister black they won't be nearly as noticeable.


i was thinking about it but then change my mind and got shc 80


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

kali, 
The tank looks nice, but I think you need more plants...pack that sucker!


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

some new pic of some of the cleaning crew ( 9 amano shrimp) pic close up isnt all that .im working on getting a new close lens ,


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice Amano's!:thumbsup:


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

fish in : 40 bleeding heart tetra and 20 rummy nose ( well minus 2 now RIP)


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Very nice. I like that tetra shoal. Do they always stick together like that?


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> Very nice. I like that tetra shoal. Do they always stick together like that?


yea those bleeding heart tetra always swimming together all the time ...as now they're getting more comfortable with the surrounding , they more active together but i just notice that they're more like bottom-mid schooling fish ,,as for the rummy nose , they're a lil more picky , havent come out in school or eating yet


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice fish kali!
Oh and nice HM as well!


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

Coltonorr said:


> Nice fish kali!
> Oh and nice HM as well!


 thanks drew ... planning to get 100 more cardinal and i'm all set..
and yea HM always green and nice because its came from a good and knowledge owner :flick:


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

kali said:


> thanks for your kind of words..
> 
> the reason all the wood on the couch because we trying to remodeling the living rooms now , yep my wife been had enough of my b/s too ,but we just got a lil kid , thats why she so busy with her and she dont blah blah about this 180G yet ,i always told her that no more spending money on the fish tank but end up spend a bunch ,hope one day she wont tell me " its me or the fish"'



she will be missed....


nice looking tank but i think 9 amanos might be a bit light, i got 5 in my 20g and they just keep up it seems


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

update?


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Any Updates? I am looking forward to it!


----------



## Justshoe (Aug 17, 2008)

Whats the substrate?


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

nice african tank..  Let's see some close ups of those guys..


----------



## BMueller777 (Feb 5, 2008)

update?


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

kali, you have a wonderful tank. I'm so jealous of you guys with large tanks, I want one. I apologize if you covered this but I didn't read it anywhere, are you dosing, using mineralized soil or both?

Dan


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks awesome so far, love the school of bleeding hearts. Never seen so many before at one time.


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

non_compliance said:


> nice african tank..  Let's see some close ups of those guys..


that tank is gone ...i was down grade.



BMueller777 said:


> update?


the tank was down , i am in the process of getting it back up now


dantra said:


> kali, you have a wonderful tank. I'm so jealous of you guys with large tanks, I want one. I apologize if you covered this but I didn't read it anywhere, are you dosing, using mineralized soil or both?
> 
> Dan


i used to dose EI and using frorite substrate.



IC3D said:


> Looks awesome so far, love the school of bleeding hearts. Never seen so many before at one time.


thanks sadly they were all gone .


----------



## akdmks (Nov 15, 2009)

what happened to this tank?


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

akdmks said:


> what happened to this tank?


breaking it down , sold most fish , put everything left into a small tank , got it back up to the 180 not so long ago , now selling everything again .


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

kali said:


> breaking it down , sold most fish , put everything left into a small tank , got it back up to the 180 not so long ago , now selling everything again .


 
wow that sucks. When i get my own place, i want to get a 240 gallon cichlid tankroud:. Wife make you sell both tanks?


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

VadimShevchuk said:


> wow that sucks. When i get my own place, i want to get a 240 gallon cichlid tankroud:. Wife make you sell both tanks?


no ..we only sold the 210G , we still got the 180 but im switching to frontosa . i cant keep up with plants tank anymore especially with a 2 years old and one more on the way .


----------

